# Bradziażyć się



## Włoskipolak 72

Witam wszystkich !

Czy '' bradziażyć się ''  jest nadal używane w polskim języku ?
A może lepiej ''brzmi'' hulać , czy znacie jakieś inne formy ?

Dziekuję za pomoc


----------



## zaffy

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> bradziażyć się ''


I've never heard that.


----------



## rotan

Osobiście to w całym swoim życiu to może ze dwa razy ten zwrot usłyszałem - obecnie na bank nie jest używany


----------



## grassy

Nigdy się z tym nie spotkałem. Musiałbym to przeczytać w kontekście, żeby w ogóle zrozumieć, o co chodzi.


----------



## rotan

Generalnie to z "hulać" osobiście też się rzadko spotykam 
Gdybym miał wybrać w miarę powszechnie brzmiący synonim do "bradziażyć się", to chyba poszedłbym w coś w stylu "wieść szaleńczy tryb życia"


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Generalnie to z "hulać" osobiście też się rzadko spotykam


Tu na południu często słyszę/używam "hulać". Np. "Przehulał całe życie". Albo w sensie tańczyć "Przehulaliśmy całą noc".


----------



## rotan

Fakt, może być to zależne od regionu; ja jestem z północy i tutaj niemal się nie spotykam z takim określeniem
Jeśli już słyszę "przehulać", to w 99% przypadków w kontekście pieniędzy


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Jeśli już słyszę "przehulać", to w 99% przypadków w kontekście pieniędzy


A to też, "przehulał całą wypłatę".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sama młodzież na tym forum ...


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

rotan said:


> Generalnie to z "hulać" osobiście też się rzadko spotykam
> Gdybym miał wybrać w miarę powszechnie brzmiący synonim do "bradziażyć się", to chyba poszedłbym w coś w stylu "wieść szaleńczy tryb życia"


Tylko że ''wieść szaleńczy tryb życia" to troszkę za długie wyrażenie ..
Inne moje synonimy do "hulać" ;

baletować , imprezować , balować , ucztować, zabawiać się


----------



## Ben Jamin

Słowo pochodzi z języka rosyjskiego, od "bradiaga" (wlóczęga). Do niedawna powszechnie znane tam gdzie osiedlali się repatrianci ze wschodu. Było też używane w znaczeniu pierwotnym.

Można je zastąpić słowem "szlajać się", albo "łajdaczyć się".


----------



## rotan

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Tylko że ''wieść szaleńczy tryb życia" to troszkę za długie wyrażenie ..


Poleciałem bardziej jakby w stylu definicji, acz z "szaleńczy" chyba i tak nie do końca trafiłem


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Poleciałem bardziej jakby w stylu definicji, acz z "szaleńczy" chyba i tak nie do końca trafiłem


Jak już napisałem, dawniej słowo to oznaczało po prostu włóczyć się.


----------



## marco_2

Przyznam, że od warszawskiej części swojej rodziny słyszałem raczej formę "zabradziażyć" (Gdzieżeś tak zabradziażył?) I raczej używali go ludzie z całego dawnego zaboru rosyjskiego, a nie tylko "repatrianci ze Wschodu" - w Galicji Wschodniej nie było stosowane.


----------

